# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Michael's Yoga Workbook: The world within myself

## Michael073

Hello Everybody!!!

I am practicing the art of lucid dreaming, currently i am at night #11
No Lucid so far, but getting very very vivid and start to recognize so much signs that makes me think 'i could have become lucid'.

Now, i want to extend my practices.. So i choose for Dream Yoga! Here i am!

I will work my way through Sivason's lesson and keep my Workbook updated as recent as possible!

I am so excited!

Thanks for reading, that will be all for now!

~Michael

----------


## Michael073

Today i am going to start with Lesson 1 Level 1, will keep updated!

----------


## Michael073

So i have practiced Lesson 1 Version 1 Level 1, 2 and 3.. it all went good but still level 3 need some practice since when i am concentrating on something during the day my brain wants to ignore sounds.. so working on that!  ::D: 

Will keep updated.

----------


## Michael073

Last night/morning i had my first lucid dream!!

It can be found here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f13/my-fir...-dream-138665/

Thank you Sivason for your Dream Yoga Lessons! It also helped me attaining my first lucid.

----------


## Sivason

Awesome! And with only 6 days of work. Your welcome, but you did it yourself. Awareness is such a key part of getting lucid.

Welcome to the class, sorry i have not replied earlier. It is great news that you are now getting lucid.

----------

